# Coloring Soap with Annato Seeds-My experiment



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I just took a test batch of soap out of the mold. I infused some oilve oil 2 days before I made the batch with Annato seeds. I put it in the crock pot on warm for 2.5 hrs and the when it cooled down I poured the oil along with the seeds into a jar and put it in the pantry to soak. I strained the infused olive oil and used it at 15% of my total oil weight (subbed it for 15% of reg Olive Oil). :wow The color of the resulting soap I'd call Goldenrod. Can't believe I got such a strong color from a natural source. I'm sure the color will fade some as it cures, but it really bright now :rofl 

Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I have not tried annato seeds yet. I have tried the safflower powder with similar effects. Extremely bright, deep yellow.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Can't wait to see -will you show us?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Always wanted to but have yet to try doing this. How much did you need to use?


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Sure Lee, I just cut it and I'll go get a picture in a few minutes.

Kathy,
You can use whatever oil for the infusion you choose, but I decided to use the Olive Oil. I decided to make more than I would need so I would have some on hand already made. Two days before I made soap, I poured 32oz of light olive oil in the small crockpot and put in 16 tsp of Annato seeds, that's 4 tsp per 8 oz of oil. I put the crockpot on low for 2hrs and let them seep. When the infusion was cool enough I poured the oil along with the seeds into a large jar and set it in the pantry where it's dark. These seeds can be used again with a lighter results. The recipe I used called for a total of 50oz of the different oils. 15% of 50 oz is 7.5oz, so I replaced 7.5 oz of the olive oil the recipe called for, with the infused oil. (I strained it into the other oils). The 15% ratio is supposed to give a medium color. From there just added the lye/goat milk slurry and soaped as usual. Depending on what color this ends up, I may try 10% next time.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Here it is: "California Sunshine" The fragrance is Citrus Cilantro. It is actually a deeper color in person than the picture shows.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Beauty!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Really beautiful.


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

What a gorgeous color. I just made a batch with Citrus Cilantro - no where near as pretty as yours, but don't you love that smell? Pier 1 has those diffuser sticks with that scent, and I loved it. I was so excited to see the scent - couldn't wait to try it, and it didn't disappoint. Now I need to try the annato seeds.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

My son and DIl bought me a Citrus Cilantro candle from Pier 1 a few years ago. My husband went crazy over the fragrance. I'm like you, I was so happy to find that WSP offered it. I think it's dead on, don't you? That was the last of the FO, I really need to get more. So glad they don't charge shipping. My youngest son came in today and couldn't keep his nose out of it.


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes, I think it is exactly the same. I'm like your son, I just can't stop smelling it. I have the diffuser sticks in my closet - I may move the soap in there, too.


----------



## K-Ro (Nov 10, 2009)

That's really pretty.


----------



## Drycreek goats (Sep 8, 2009)

That is really pretty.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Excellent Tamara! Your texture is also lovely! Please update this after cure, I would love to see if you were able to keep the color. V


----------

